# Help! My puppy keeps making this snorting croaking wierd noise!



## born2win413 (Mar 24, 2009)

THE VET PLACE ISN'T OPEN YET SO I WANTED TO KNOW IF THIS IS NORMAL? I FED HIM SOME CHINESE FOOD LAST NIGHT, HE IS 4 MONTHS OLD. HIS NAME IS CHAMP AND HE HAS BEEN MAKING THIS WIERD SNORKLING OR CROAKING NOISE THIS MORNING FROM TIME TO TIME. ANY SUGGESTION? I'M WORRIED FOR HIM BECAUSE I LOVE HIM. THANKS. 


I HOPE HE WILL BE OK :crossfing


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Has he been around any other dogs lately? Could he have picked up a mild doggie cold from them?
Does he seem otherwise normal? Happy, playing, etc.
Do you know what a "reverse sneeze" is? That might be what you're describing. If you google it, and then look at it on youtube, that might be what's up with him. If it is, it's nothing to be concerned about.


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

born2win413 said:


> THE VET PLACE ISN'T OPEN YET SO I WANTED TO KNOW IF THIS IS NORMAL? I FED HIM SOME CHINESE FOOD LAST NIGHT, HE IS 4 MONTHS OLD. HIS NAME IS CHAMP AND HE HAS BEEN MAKING THIS WIERD SNORKLING OR CROAKING NOISE THIS MORNING FROM TIME TO TIME. ANY SUGGESTION? I'M WORRIED FOR HIM BECAUSE I LOVE HIM. THANKS.
> 
> 
> I HOPE HE WILL BE OK :crossfing


Sounds like it's probably a backwards sneeze. It sounds scary I know, but very harmless.


----------



## KodyBear (Dec 2, 2008)

Is he doing any better? Let us know!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Romeo said:


> Sounds like it's probably a backwards sneeze. It sounds scary I know, but very harmless.


 
Which could be kennel cough. Has he been around other dogs or puppies? Has he been vaccinated against infectious tracheobronchitis? (which there are several strains of - not all covered by the vaccine, which can either be injectable or intranasal.)

If it is keenel cough, the puppy should have antibiotics to prevent secondary infections (kennel cough itself is viral) and a cough suppressent can be given to allow the bronchia to rest and heal.


----------



## born2win413 (Mar 24, 2009)

nevermind, he took a dump in my kitchen and there was onion on there. what are some food that i should feed my dog? thanks.


----------



## born2win413 (Mar 24, 2009)

ok i think it's time for me to take a break from work and take my dog to get his 4 months shots right? bare with me, he had his first deworm and shot from the guy who sold him to me when he was 2.5 month old, now it's time to get him a shot? thanks for the quick response guys, thank god he's ok.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm not sure that eliminating an onion in his stool would have any effect on him coughing/reverse sneezing...


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Yes, you need to get your new pup to a vet for a physical exam and to get his vaccinations (there is a series of them to be done). Also, please do a search on this forum for tips on how to feed/care for a new puppy. There is a tremendous amount of information here. I have also given you a link below that will take you to the ASPCA website for a list of people foods you should NOT feed your dog. Hope this helps to get you started.

http://www.aspca.org/pet-care/poison-control/people-foods.html


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Onions are poisonous to dogs.
If your pup has only had one set of shots at age 4 and a half months, he could have any number of things wrong with him!!!
get to a vet, and please read some information on being a responsible golden owner.
I am feeling very sorry for your pup at this point.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

born2win413 said:


> nevermind, he took a dump in my kitchen and there was onion on there. what are some food that i should feed my dog? thanks.


Maybe you should feed your dog dog food? There are good foods out there that aren't super expensive. Try checking out the nutrition part of this forum.


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

born2win413 said:


> what are some food that i should feed my dog?


A good quality dog food....not the grocery store brands.

What you should _not_ feed your puppy is Chinese food.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

I hope your pup is ok. I'm sorry, but I just wonder how much you know about puppies, you should definitely NOT be feeding any type of chinese food, it is very bad thing to feed dogs.

Please make sure your pup gets all the necessary vaccinations, his life and future health could depend on it!

I hope you stick around the Forum, it is full of really good tips on how to raise and keep your puppy happy and healthy!!!

Plus, we would really love to see some pictures!!!!!


----------



## Orna-mc (Apr 19, 2009)

Our Simba is 5months and he snorts alot. He snorts at us when we talk to him, its kind of like he's trying to talk back.He also snorts if we are eating and he wants some. Its very cute.


----------

